# Construir circuito sensor de gas



## Peter007 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola necesito diseñar un circuito que pueda detectar gas (Metano ,Propano) a una concentracion de 1000ppm alguien puede ayudarme, haciendo una busqueda logre encontrar un circuito en una revista CEKIT pero se me hace dificil conseguir el sensor como tal.
aqui les muestro el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2009)

Mirá , venden unos sensores para detectar pérdidas domésticas que no son caros , trabajan por ósmosis a traves de una membrana que acciona un microswitch, y son modelos distintos los de gas natural a los de gas envasado.


Suerte!


----------



## oscar octavio (Feb 28, 2013)

necesito circuito para detectar fugas de gas con piezas fáciles de conseguir en el mercado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2013)

oscar octavio dijo:


> necesito circuito para detectar fugas de gas con piezas fáciles de conseguir en el mercado



Y el que se encuentra aquí *#1* 

¿ Que problema tiene ?


----------



## oscar octavio (Mar 1, 2013)

se encuentra encriptado y no se cuenta con el programa para correrlo, así que si se puede mandar en pdf o zip, gracias


----------



## guido_utn (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola peter007 mirá te recomiendo una páginas de sensores japoneses, yo lo usé son buenisimos y si bajás la hoja de datos ahi te muestra un circuito de aplicación, vos lo que necesitás es construir un puente de wheatstone que tome la lectura de la resistencia que varía de acuerdo a la proporción de gas a medir luego esa lectura la comparás con una referencia, el desequilibrio del puente lo conectás a un operacional y conectas un relé de salida y ya tenés algo básico para arrancar.

la pagina que te mencioné es : http://www.figarosensor.com/

también hay unos chinos q*ue* no son muy buenos pero para algo experimental pueden servirte:  http://english.hwsensor.com/


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2013)

oscar octavio dijo:


> se encuentra encriptado y no se cuenta con el programa para correrlo, así que si se puede mandar en pdf o zip, gracias



¿ Que cosa está encriptada ?, ¿ Que programa para correrlo ?


----------



## Chester019 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola Peter007, mira yo hice una "nariz electronica" que detectaba gas con estos sensores
http://www.figarosensor.com/products/813pdf.pdf
http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Downloads/docs/prod/sens/MQ-5.pdf
http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Sensors/Biometric/MQ-7.pdf

Conectados a un conversor A/D andaban bastante bien, lo unico problematico era la calibracion.


----------

